# GERD and rapid heartbeat



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I awake in the middleof the night with a very rapid heartbeat then get real bad reflux heartburn. I have been diag. with gerd, ibs, fibro..you name it i have it..also some chest pain. Has anyone has this happen?


----------



## metoo2023 (Jun 14, 2012)

Those with rapid heartbeat and gerd, there is a little bit about afib and gerd at this site that may be helpful. I had gerd for a long time that developed intoesophagas spasms then recently got the rapid heartbeats. I went to er and when I was laying there for hours it was better. But as soon as I stood up it started again.I also had just started an increase in my blood pressure meds and when I went back down to the previous level the rhb went away. Now almost a year later its back. Hada 2 week monitor. Cardiologist said heart is fine but do have rhb and there is nothing they can do. I did have low magnesium so am trying that again. I know what you meanabout not wanting to live like this. Thats why there are some tips on this afib website. They never said I had afib but I think thats it...Robertahttp://a-fib.com/Glossary.htm#Vagal%20A-Fib


----------



## metoo2023 (Jun 14, 2012)

Also wanted to point out that I had really bad chest and back pain a few years ago between the gerd and esophagas spasms that made me think I was having a heart attack.But at that point they always went away. Then I started having the spasms which were terrible. It got to the point where the food was stuck in my throat and the only way tostop it was to throw up or spit out what was in my throat and finally the spasms would stop. Haven't had this in a while, thank god because its even worse than the rapid heartbeats. So anyone having bad chest pain should try to figure out if it is related to having swallowed something, even water and try to throw it up. It helped me anyway.


----------



## jpvn2015 (Jun 21, 2012)

knothappy said:


> I awake in the middleof the night with a very rapid heartbeat then get real bad reflux heartburn. I have been diag. with gerd, ibs, fibro..you name it i have it..also some chest pain. Has anyone has this happen?


I feel that my IBS-C correlates with my GERD in every way humanly possible. Whilst I have a GERD attack, my IBS gets worse. Vice versa. In short, yes, this has happened to me before - normally when I have an IBS attack. I wake up in the middle of the night and literally think I'm dying. It's not a tremendously fun experience. Godspeed.


----------

